# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  اجمل أقوال وحكم الفلاسفة والحكماء عن الحياة والنجاح

## نور عبدالرحمن

مجموعة راائعة من  اقوال وحكم الفلاسفة وتحمل 3 أقسام
القسم الأول لـ ديل كارينجي
القسم الثاني لـ نجيب محفوظ
القسم الثالت لـ ابراهيم الفقي


1- ( اقوال وحكم ديل كارينجي )
مؤلف أمريكي، وصاحب الدروس الشهيرة في تحسين الذات، ولد عام 1888 وتوفي عام 1955


يتحقق كثير من الأشياء المهمة في هذا العالم لمن أصروا على المحاولة بالرغم من عدم وجود أمل.


أنجز مهامك الصعبة أولًا؛ أما السهل منها فسوف يتم من تلقاء نفسه.


تذكر أن اليوم هو الغد الذي كنت قلقًا عليه بالأمس.


تستطيع أن تكسب من الأصدقاء في شهرين أكثر مما تكسبه في عامين إذا ركزت على أن تهتم بالآخرين، بدلاً من أن تركز على أن يهتم بك الآخرون.


إذا أردت التخلص من القلق وبدء حياة هانئة، فعدّد  ما بك من نعم وليس متاعبك.


اكتشف النظام في الأشياء التي لا تجد فيها نظامًا من النظرة الأولى.


أي أحمق يمكنه أن ينتقد ويدين ويشتكي، فمعظم الحمقى يفعلون ذلك.


كل أمة تحس أنها أرقى من الأمم الأخرى، وذلك ما يولد الوطنية والحروب.


لا تخف ممن يجادلون، بل ممن يتملصون.


إذا أردت قهر الخوف فلا تجلس في المنزل وتفكر في الأمر، بل اخرج وأشغل نفسك.


إذا أردت جمع العسل فلا تركل خلية النحل.


نادرًا ما ينجح المرء، إلا إذا كان يستمتع بما يفعله.


النجاح هو تحقيق ما تريده؛ أما السعادة فهي الرغبة في ما تحصل عليه.


جوهر كل الفنون الاستمتاع بالإمتاع.
اطلع على المزيد من:  اقوال وحكم الفلاسفة
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
2- ( اقوال وحكم نجيب محفوظ )


إن الديمقراطية هي الحريصة على التعلم؛ أما الحكم الاستبدادي فليس من مصلحته نشر العلم والتنوير.


الحياة فيض من الذكريات تصب في بحر النسيان؛ أما الموت فهو الحقيقة الراسخة.
العقل الواعي هو القادر على احترام الفكرة، حتى ولو لم يؤمن بها.


يوجد نوعان من الحكومة: حكومة يجيء بها الشعب فهي تعطي الفرد حقه من الاحترام الإنساني ولو على حساب الدولة ، وحكومة تجيء بها الدولة فهي تعطي للدولة حقها من التقديس ولو على حساب الفرد.


عجبت لحال وطني إنه برغم انحرافه يتضخم ويتعظم ويتعملق ، ويملك القوة والنفوذ ، ويصنع الأشياء من الإبرة حتى الصاروخ ، ويبشر باتجاه إنساني عظيم ، ولكن مابال الإنسان فيه قد تضاءل وتهافت حتى صار في تفاهة بعوضة ، ما باله يمضي بلا حقوق ولا كرامة ولا حماية ، ما باله ينهكه الجبن والنفاق والخواء.


سبيل الله واضح، ولا يجوز أن يخالطه غضب أو كبرياء.


ويل للناس من حاكم لا حياء له.


الرجل هو المسؤول عن كل شيء ، ما دام يريد ذلك.


الحكيم لا ينبغي أن يعاند إذا عبس في وجهه الحظ.


للمعاناة جانبها من الفرح، ولليأس نعومته، وللموت معنى.


التفكير سيف ذو حدين.


إذا كان المال هو هدف من يتنافسون على السلطة ، فليس هناك ضرر من أن يكون هو أيضًا هدف الناخبين التعساء.


الصبر مفتاح الفرج.


إن الثورات يدبّرها الدهاة وينفذها الشجعان، ثم يكسبها الجبناء.


عندما تتكاثر المصائب يمحو بعضها بعضًا وتحل بك سعادة جنونية غريبة المذاق، وتستطيع أن تضحك من قلب لم يعد يعرف الخوف.


يمكن أن أقول لكم ما إذا كان الرجل ذكيًا من إجاباته،  يمكن أن أقول لكم ما إذا كان الرجل حكيمًا من أسئلته. واقترحنا لك: اقوال الحكماء عن الحياة
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
3- ( أقوال و حكم ابراهيم الفقي  )


استعن بالله و لا تعجز


يجب أن يكون احساسك ايجابياً مهما كانت الظروف، ومهما كانت التحديات، ومهما كان المؤثر الخارجي


نرى ما لا نريد و نريد مالا نرى فنفقد قيمة ما نرى و نضيع في سراب ما لا نرى كن حريصا ألا تفقد قيمة ما ترى


احتفظ بابتسامة جذابة على وجهك حتى إذا لم تكن شعر أنك تريد أن تبتسم فتظاهر بالابتسامة حيث إن العقل الباطن لا يستطيع أن يفرق بين الشيء الحقيقي والشيء غير الحقيقي، وعلى ذلك فمن الأفضل أن تقرر أن تبتسم باستمرار


خاطب الناس بأسمائهم .. أعتقد أن أسماءنا هي أجمل شيء تسمعه آذاننا فخاطب الناس بأسمائهم


إن الذات السلبية في الإنسان هي التي تغضب وتأخذ بالثأر وتعاقب بينما الطبيعة الحقيقية للإنسان هي النقاء وسماحة النفس والصفاء والتسامح مع الآخرين


عش كل لحظة كأنها آخر لحظة في حياتك،عش بالإيمان، عش بالأمل،عش بالحب، عش بالكفاح، وقدر قيمة الحياة


هناك أوقات نشعر فيها أنها النهاية ثم نكتشف أنها البداية و هناك أبواب نشعر بأنها مغلقة ثم نكتشف أنها المدخل الحقيقي


سامح اعداءك .. ولكن إياك ان تنسي اسماءهم


ما كان يبدو مؤلما وجدته مريحا ، ما كان يبدو محزنا وجدته مفرحا ، ما كان يبدو صعبا وجدته سهلا ، و ما كان يبدو فشلا وجدته نجاحا ، وماكان يبدو مظلما وجدته مشرقا و تعلمت ألا أنظر إلى الأمور من ظواهرها. اقرأ: اقوال الحكماء والفلاسفة


إذا لم تحاول أن تفعل شيء أبعد مما قد أتقنته .. فأنك لا تتقدم أبدا


عندما نلوم الآخرين نصبح ضحاياهم ، ونبرر تصرفاتنا اتجاههم ، ونعطيهم جزء من لحظات حياتنا التي من الممكن أن تكون الأخيرة


اذا كنت مع الله فانت مع الاغلبيه المطلقه


إن الشخص الأكثر مرونة يستطيع التحكم في أحاسيسه، ويحقق أهدافه أكثر من الشخص الذي ليس لديه مرونة


ان الوجه هو مرآة العقل والعيون دون ان تتحدث ويقر بأسرار القلب


الشتاء هو بداية الصيف والظلام هو بداية النور والضغوط هي بداية الراحة والفشل هو بداية النجاح


عندما لا تعرف ماذا تفعل يبدأ عملك الحقيقي و عندما لا تعرف أي طريق تسلك تبدأ رحلتك الحقيقية


رحلة النجاح لا تتطلب البحث عن أرض جديدة ولكنها تتطلب الأهتمام بالنجاح والرغبة في تحقيقه والنظر الى الأشياء بعيون جديدة. المصدر: اقوال وحكم الفلاسفة
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 


أتمنى أن تكون أفادتكم تلك الأقوال والحكم العميقة !
ربي ينور بصيرتكم ويسعد قلوبكم أصدقائي

----------

